# Viên Uống Nở Ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline



## nnquynh (20/7/20)

*Viên Uống Nở Ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline*


Viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline là giải pháp an toàn nhằm tăng cường vòng 1 cho các phụ nữ đang có vòng 1 không đầy đặn.. Việc vòng 1 không đầy đặn khiến không ít bạn nữ cảm thấy thiếu tự tin, không dám diện các bộ đồ gợi cảm mỗi khi đi ra ngoài. hiện tại có khá rộng rãi công nghệ để tăng vòng 1 an toàn, trong đó vận dụng thực phẩm chức năng vẫn được ưu tiên bậc nhất. Viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline là sản phẩm hoàn toàn từ Hàn Quốc - một quốc gia có ngành công nghiệp thẩm mỹ có danh tiếng thế giới. Viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ các thảo mộc thiên nhiên giúp các eva tự tin hơn với vòng một của mình.








*1. Giới thiệu về viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline*
Genie là thương hiệu lừng danh từ Hàn Quốc được nữ giới ham mê sử dụng để tăng cường sức khỏe vòng 1 an toàn với thành phần thảo mộc thiên nhiên. số đông những sản phẩm của hãng đều cần phải trải qua giai đoạn kiểm nghiệm theo tiến trình nghiêm ngặt trước khi chỉ ra thị trường. Sản phẩm viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline là phiếu kết quả sau thông thường năm nghiên cứu và thí điểm của doanh nghiệp Genie. Viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline được chiết xuất từ những thành phần tự nhiên và sản xuất trong dây chuyền công nghệ Hiện đại, tiên tiến hàng đầu thế giới. Viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline chiết xuất dạng dạng viên nén dễ ứng dụng và tiết kiệm thời gian cho những người bận rộn. hiện nay, bạn có thể tìm chọn viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline tại các địa chỉ phân phối độc quyền hoặc cửa hàng uy tín trên địa bàn.








_Viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline tư vấn tăng vòng 1 từ Hàn Quốc_





*2. vai trò của viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline đối với cơ thể*
Viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline cung cấp cải thiện vòng 1 an toàn, cụ thể là là:


giúp sức bổ sung, thay đổi nội tiết tố nữ giúp cơ thể các eva khỏe mạnh hơn
trợ giúp săn chắc vòng 1, giúp tăng kích thước vòng 1 tự nhiên nhất
Nuôi dưỡng vòng 1 đầy đặn, căng tròn hơn
bền vững nội tiết tố, giảm tình trạng đau bụng kinh hoặc kinh nguyệt không đều
Giảm trình độ bị chảy xệ sau sinh
Nuôi dưỡng da, cải thiện tình trạng thâm sạm, xỉn màu
Thành phần thảo mộc thiên nhiên cũng tư vấn ngăn ngừa biểu hiện độ tuổi tác.


*3. Thành phần của viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline*
các thành phần chính có trong viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline bao gồm:


Phytoestrogen hàm lượng cao
Vitamin E
Vitamin A
Vitamin B1
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B12
Chiết xuất đậu nành
Chondroitin
Canxi cỏ biển
Protein nguyên chất
Enzyme bột mắc ca
Hạt Pueraria.






_Thành phần trong viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline từ thiên nhiên_



Nhìn chung, thành phần trong viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline được chiết xuất từ thảo mộc thiên nhiên rất an toàn, lành tính không gây tác dụng phụ nào đáng kể cho người vận dụng. bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm không bao gồm chất tinh bột, đường nên phụ nữ không cần phải e sợ về hiện trạng tăng cân, béo phì trong tiến trình áp dụng.





*4. Hướng dẫn áp dụng viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline*
Mỗi ngày bạn vận dụng 2 viên chia tiến hành 2 buổi sáng và tối cùng với nước ấm sau bữa ăn trong khoảng 30 phút

*Lưu ý:*


Bảo quản trốn khô ráo, hạn chế ánh nắng trực tiếp đến từ mặt trời
Không sử dụng cho trẻ dưới 15 độ tuổi
phụ nữ đang người mang thai hoặc trong giai đoạn cho bú cũng không nên sử dụng viên uống
Người đang gặp các Tình trạng về sức khỏe nên hỏi ý kiến của các chuyên viên chăm sóc sức khỏe trước khi áp dụng
Viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline không nhất thiết là thuốc, hiệu quả áp dụng còn tùy vào cơ địa của từng người.


*5. Đối tượng sử dụng viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline*
Đối tượng có thể sử dụng viên uống nở ngực Genie là con gái trên 15 tuổi, đặc biệt là những người đang bắt gặp Tình trạng như:


Người sở hữu vòng 1 nhỏ, không căng tròn
Người bị chảy xệ, teo sau sinh hoặc cho con bú
Người có ngực kém phát triển trong độ tuổi dậy thì
Người muốn sở hữu vòng ngực đầy đặn, gợi cảm hơn
Người bị suy dinh dưỡng, ngực không phát triển.






_Người từ 15 tuổi trở lên có thể sử dụng viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline_

*>>> Xem thêm:*




_Kem nở ngực Upsize của Nga_




*6. kiểm tra về sản phẩm viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline có chất lượng không?*
Viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên hỗ trợ tăng vòng 1 an toàn giúp nữ giới tự tin hơn mỗi khi ra ngoài. Cơ chế hoạt động của sản phẩm là nâng cao hoạt động của những mô, tế bào tại vùng 1, giúp làn da trở nên đàn hồi, săn chắc hơn. Sản phẩm đã thu được chứng nhận an toàn từ FDA và bộ Y tế Hàn Quốc.



*7. chọn sản phẩm viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline ở đâu?*
vấn đề bạn đang băn khoăn lo lắng về tình trạng tìm nhất thiết hàng giả, hàng giả thì hãy để Dailyvita.vn giải quyết vấn đề này. Là đơn vị chuyên hỗ trợ các sản phẩm hàng ngoại nhập chính hãng, Dailyvita.vn phân phối viên uống nở ngực Genie được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Hàn Quốc. Với hàng ngũ chuyên viên giúp sức hết lòng, tận tâm cùng với chế độ khuyến mãi lôi cuốn và báo giá tốt nhất thị trường, chắc chắn quý khách hàng sẽ đạt được sản phẩm chính hãng chỉ trong tgian ngắn. Bạn có thể liên hệ đặt hàng qua đường dây nóng hoặc tới trực tiếp đến nơi tìm hàng của Dailyvita tại những nơi như:


Hotline: 0911.888.300
HN: hãy vui lòng đặt hàng trực tuyến hoặc qua số điện thoại cố định
HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


*8. tư liệu xuất xứ viên uống Genie Boom Fat Yline*

Xuất xứ: Hàn Quốc
Hãng sản xuất: Genie
Quy cách đóng gói: hộp 60 viên
báo giá thành viên uống nở ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline: 798.000 VND.
Hãy đến ngay với Dailyvita.vn để được chọn sản phẩm viên uống nở ngực Genie xịn với bảng giá cả phù hợp nhất các bạn nhé.

Giá 798.000 đ MUA NGAY


Nguồn: Viên Uống Nở Ngực Genie Boom Fat Yline


----------



## Thanhhoaa89 (26/12/20)

Genie là thương hiệu lừng danh từ Hàn Quốc được nữ giới ham mê sử dụng để tăng cường sức khỏe vòng 1 an toàn với thành phần thảo mộc thiên nhiên.


----------

